
Immigrant doctors prepare for family's deportation if they die of coronavirus - belltaco
https://thehill.com/media/499897-immigrant-doctors-prepare-for-familys-deportation-if-they-die-of-coronavirus
======
masonic
"All immigrant physicians like Mehta are authorized to work in the U.S.
through H-1B visas."

 _All_ immigrant doctors are H-1B visa holders?

 _None_ are citizens?

 _None_ are Permanent Residents?

None hold other kinds of visas?

